# Post contains one or more URLs or image calls



## cstiehl (Jan 9, 2006)

Trying to get help but cannot post due to this error. I would like to get a history so I can post my question propery with all my documentaion and detail.

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:

1. Your Post contains one or more URLs or image calls, please remove them before submitting your message again. To prevent the abuse of spam, we have set this restriction in place until after you make 5 posts.


----------



## cstiehl (Jan 9, 2006)

Still showing 0 posts:


Join Date: 01-09-2006
Posts
Total Posts: 0 (0.00 posts per day)
Find all posts by cstiehl
Find all threads started by cstiehl


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Just post your question in the proper forum without URL's or images, we'll figure it out.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

cstiehl said:


> Still showing 0 posts:


You are still showing zero posts because posts in certain area's of the forum don't count.

For example, forum feedback, post testing area, and the fun house. (There might be more I'm not remembering).

Five posts in happy hour, now playing, TiVo help, etc. would get you the necessary post counts to post URLs or pictures.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

But posting just to raise your post count is also not viewed well and such posts to do just that, to reach 5, would just be removed. Just remove the URL and make your post.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## rayden54 (Dec 28, 2005)

I dont have a URL or a picture in my post and I'm still getting this message. It might be that I'm trying to post my email address though. Is that it? I'm not on here enough to check my PM's and I don't actually OWN a Tivo unit to post about.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

rayden54 said:


> I dont have a URL or a picture in my post and I'm still getting this message. It might be that I'm trying to post my email address though. Is that it? I'm not on here enough to check my PM's and I don't actually OWN a Tivo unit to post about.


Your email address is a URL. Set your PM's to email you when you get one and you won't need to post your email.


----------



## cstiehl (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback all. The problem is that the filter to exclude urls trigger on htp (envision those last 3 letters with an extra t in the middle) which resulted in misleading error messages. One of the issues I was having was with tivo web plus leaving my filesystem read write on boot. So in describing my problem I has many occurances of the filename htpd-tt.itcl (again insert another t after the 1st) scattered through my post in code listings error strings etc. I kept cutting down my post but still had the above filename in it and I never imagined it would trigger a URL based on that 4 letter string that I cannot repeat here. Perhaps the management could change that to look for "htp://" instead. Otherwise adding an item to the FAQ might help. In the end it took me a week to figure out how to post a simple message and I would up solving my problems myself in the mean time. Again thanks to all that offered suggestions.


----------

